# ichat ???? comment ca marche?????



## julrizzo (4 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je tente depuis 2 jours de faire fonctionné ICHAT, impossible. Je comprends pas tout, je suis allé créer un compte chez aol pour avoir un AIM , c fait mais des que j'ouvre ICHAT i se passe rien je peux pas ajouté de contact ,personne peut me parlé... Ca me saoule , j'ai un powerbook 1 ghz avec OS 10.3.9.Version de ichat:2.1.
Quelqun peut il m'aidé .Ou un lien pour te reprendre a zéro. merci à tous


----------



## julrizzo (4 Septembre 2006)

De plus , lorsque je vais dans les preferences ,mon compte aim ne reste pas en mémoire.Je le retappe à chaque fois et il se passe rien...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

Dans les préférences de ton compte à la case *Type de compte* AOL Instant Messenger est-il inscrit? As-tu bien entré tout tes paramètres (pseudo, mot de passe etc.)?


----------



## Lalis (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
tu devrais essayer de poster ta question dans le bon forum, à cette adresse-là.
Et puis peut-être d'abord commencer par une recherche car il est quasi certain que le sujet a déjà été traité.
Moi, je ne peux t'apporter de réponse technique, car j'utilise skype. J'ai bien un peu utilisé iChat quand on n'avait pas la fonction vidéo sur skype, mais comme je n'ai jamais eu ton pb, je ne te serais d'aucune utilité. 
Bonne recherche !


----------



## electricpolaris (4 Septembre 2006)

Vous savez comment on connecte sa web cam pour des video conference sans ichat?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tu devrais essayer de poster ta question dans le bon forum, à cette adresse-là.
> Et puis peut-être d'abord commencer par une recherche car il est quasi certain que le sujet a déjà été traité.
> Moi, je ne peux t'apporter de réponse technique, car j'utilise skype. J'ai bien un peu utilisé iChat quand on n'avait pas la fonction vidéo sur skype, mais comme je n'ai jamais eu ton pb, je ne te serais d'aucune utilité.
> Bonne recherche !



Moi j'ai trouvé ça.    



electricpolaris a dit:


> Vous savez comment on connecte sa web cam pour des video conference sans ichat?



Non désolé.


----------



## Lalis (4 Septembre 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Vous savez comment on connecte sa web cam pour des video conference sans ichat?



Avec Skype, par ex. Tu peux télécharger la version de ton choix à cette adresse.
Perso, j'utilise la version béta vidéo (1.5.0.52). Je ne sais pas si c'est la dernière, mais ça marche nickel avec mon matériel (iBook G4 superdrive 14" avec iSight). Presque tous mes contacts sont des PCistes (voir ma signature).  
Tu as plusieurs fils là-dessus dans la section internet du forum.


----------



## julrizzo (4 Septembre 2006)

voila ma fenetre il manque des trucs non?


----------



## julrizzo (4 Septembre 2006)

de plus, lorsque je clique sur l'espace pour tapé mon mot de passe , il m'en propose un vachement plus long que le mien..


----------



## julrizzo (4 Septembre 2006)

ca y est victoire... en allant dans le menu fenetre et en demandant d'afficher "liste des contacts" une fenetre est apparue me disant que" options aim" était désactivé.Il m'a proposé de l'activé et d'un coup tout fonctionne. si quequ'un veut tchaté sur ichat,mon pseudo est isnew84 .Voila ,merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Lalis (4 Septembre 2006)

Contente que tu aies trouvé la solution.
Bonne tchatche !


----------



## martinette (8 Septembre 2006)

depuis quand y a t il la fonction vidéo sur skype? j'ai regardé ce qu'ils disent de la version beta 1.5, mais la fonction vidéo n'apparaît pas et dans les FAQ ils dient qu'ils sont en train de la développer. Tu te sers d'isight et tu peux faire de la vidéoconférence avec skype, c'est ça???? comment fais-tu?
merci!


----------

